# Duty free store in Tel Aviv



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

So I was heading back home from Ben Gurion Airport in Tel Aviv and I stopped in at the Duty Free store...here are some pics of their walk in.




























I wish had more money...the prices were incredible. Unfortunately with my limited budget and lack of experience I didn't want to get taken down on something I'd regret, but I did pick up a box of Por Larranaga Panatelas for 50 USD. Is that a good deal?

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

A very fair price on those. A good morning smoke when you don't have to much time.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Now that is a candy store !


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

$50.00 is a great price on those.

They are an excellent cigar for morning or lunch. Nice humi pictures there.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

:dr:dr I assume they are a trusted source, LCDH?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Self control would have been mission impossible for me Jeremy...


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Oh my. That picture of all the boxes lined up... XXX rated :dr


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures! There is no way I could control myself in there.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DAMN nice! Hell did they take Amex? :dr

ATL


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG, I need to go change. :ss


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you going back to get our Middle East Regional Editions when they're released???


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, might need to visit Israel again.

thanks for the pics.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Great looking store!!!!:tu


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

OMFG! What a great humidor! :dr

And a GREAT pickup at that price! Nicely done!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pics. Way to use self control. I would have maxed out my credit card.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i remember stopping by there about a year or two ago. didn't pick anything up, cuz i knew nothing...NOTHING...but i'm looking forward to future visits. if i recall, the duty free cigar store is right across from the duty free's scotch selection.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

yep, and there's free samples in the scotch area...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> yep, and there's free samples in the scotch area...


yes! i'm gonna have to snatch my company's project in israel. minus the bombings, israel is awesome


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

from the "Brother is going to Israel and Germany next month... " thread i klik on a shortcut to this thread.

jkim05...my apoligies for not reading this thread last summer...i was in mexico the week it was posted.

now...why post???

on the far right in the first pic...and easier to see in the third pic.
with the boxes just to the left of the old mans moustach.

see it yet???a dress box of cohibas.

honestly if i saw these in a cigar store i would most likely begin to hyperventilate...to the best of my knowledge dress boxes of cohibas havnt been made/sold since about '92.

here is a pic of some '91 coronas especials...just to help find the box i speak of in the lcdh photo(like i said look to the left of the old mans moustach in the third pic).

on my way to tel aviv 
derrek


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, my goodness gracious.



I'll be in my bunk.


----------

